# Super deals on Saltwater products.



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Brand new Vertex in 250 gen 1 skimmer $269. plus tax. My reef creation ocean force 300- demo unit full warranty with pump Reg. $400- sell for $175 cash. used aqua-c ev180 for $150 cash. Brand new mp40es models, new in the box, sealed, reg. $500-sell for $439. While supplies last. www.advancedreefaquatics.ca email [email protected] or drop into our retail at 18 thompson rd. north unit 4. Milton. Thanks!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

add 14 g oceanic bio cube $125


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are the Mp40's $439 online or would that also be the price if i cam to the store.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello. only in store are any of these deals available.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

is this the mp40w es ?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

it is Violet.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I will call you tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

Are the MP40's still on sale.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello. we sold out roughly a week ago, i have ordered some more units and should have about 3 extra at sale price. send us an email [email protected] thanks


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Hello. we sold out roughly a week ago, i have ordered some more units and should have about 3 extra at sale price. send us an email [email protected] thanks


Email sent, i'm interested in one.

Tnx


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Email responded. Please note that we sold out our first batch in 2 days. we have ordered quite a bit more and will fill backorders and honour the sale price. please email us and we will guarantee you get one. thanks. were also working on a promo slae for the mp20es units and will post as soon as we get confirmation from our supplier. thanks again. [email protected]


----------

